# The "new song" signifying gospel worship Thomas Ford



## Afterthought (Jan 24, 2012)

In "Singing of psalms," Thomas Ford writes:

"[The] Twenty four Elders fell down and worshipped and "sang a new song unto the Lord God Almighty," Rev. 5:8,9, which is to be understood of all God's worship as some learned men conceive. And Rev. 14:3, it is said the people of God there should "sing a song that no man else could sing." A learned interpreter upon that places conceives all gospel worship to be meant."

If one knows, would he or she explain the reasoning these "learned men" used, or if one knows, would he or she give a source where such "learned men" gave those opinions? (kind of awkward sentence, but I'm trying to avoid the "Does anyone know...?" question, which has already been most helpfully answered on many occasions)


----------

